#  Ernährung >   B12 Mangel durch Verzicht auf Fleisch >

## belarami

Meine Frau und ich haben uns entschlossen weniger Fleisch zu essen, so wie es viele Menschen inzwischen machen. Der Bruder meiner Frau ist schon länger Vegetarier und wir haben uns gestern darüber unterhalten. Er hat erzählt, dass es ganz wichtig wäre auf Vitamin B12 zu achten, weil das dem Körper meist fehlt, wenn man auf Fleisch verzichtet. Um keine Mangel zu bekommen, nimmt er täglich ein Nahrungsmittelergänzungs-Präperat. Das hat mich etwas geschockt. Ich/wir wollen unsere Ernährung umstellen, weil wir denken dass unsere jetziger Ernährungsstil uns krank macht (ich habe schon diverse Leiden) oder zumindest nicht förderlich für die Gesundheit ist. Wenn ich jetzt höre, man möchte sich gesündern ernähren und vielleicht sogar auf Fleisch verzichten, dass man dann zusätzliche irgendwelche Pillen nehmen muss, dass passt für mich nicht zusammen. Ist das wirklich so, dass man zusätzliche Vitamine einnehmen soll, wenn man auf Fleisch verzichtet?

----------


## Dr. Baumann

Es ist ratsam bei Verzicht auf Fleisch Vitamin B12 wahlweise durch Nahrungsergänzungsmittel oder Injektion zuzuführen. Eine andere Alternative ist die regelmäßige laborchemische Kontrolle des Vitamin B12-Wertes bei Ihrem Arzt.

----------


## josie

Hallo Belarami!
Ich kann dem nur zustimmen, meine Tochter ist Vegetarierin und hat jetzt aktuell einen Vit.B12 Mangel, da hat der Arzt gesagt, sie müßte das Vit.B12 immer zuführen.

----------


## belarami

Danke für die Bestätigung. Also das hätte ich wirklich nicht gedacht. Man lernt immer was dazu. Wir werden die Nahrungsumstellung auf weniger bzw. gar kein Fleisch auf jeden Fall probieren und ich muss mich wohl in das Thema noch etwas einlesen.

----------


## StefanD.

Ich würde mich einmal auf diesem Gebiet schlau machen und zwar Multivitaminsäfte. Dieser Test ist zwar schon etwas älter 2012 aber so extrem viel hat sich da nicht geändert.   Stiftung Warentest enthüllt falsche Früchtchen: Die große Multivitaminsaft-Lüge - Multivitaminsaft-Test - FOCUS Online - Nachrichten  
Da ist ein teurer Saft (ca. vier €) dabei und einer für (ca. einen €) fast genau so gut. 
Allerdings ist es wichtig solche Säfte nicht zum Durstlöschen zu benutzen. Da sie auch fettlösliche Vitamine enthalten. Wenn man von der wasserlöslichen Vitamine eine zu große Dosis nehmen landet das zumeist in der Toilette.
Bei fettlöslichen Vitaminen  wie z.B. Vitamin A  kann eine* größere *  *Überdosis über einen längeren Zeitraum*  *im schlimmsten Fall* erhöhtem Hirndruck, Kalziumüberschuss mit Folgen wie Bluthochdruck  und Nierenversagen, Wucherungen der Knochenhaut sowie einer Vergrößerung der Leber und der Milz kommen.
Diese Vitaminen können sich im Körper anreichern siehe z.B.  Vitamin D.  
Gruss StefanD.

----------


## Zwutschkerl

Ich dachte immer, wenn man Vegetarier ist, dann droht einem Eisenmangel. An B 12 habe ich nicht gedacht. Ich versuche auch meinen Fleischkonsum sehr niedrig zu halten. Nur wo ist die Grenze, ab der man auf B 12 achten muss. Reicht Zwei Mal Fleisch in der Woche aus um den B 12 - Bedarf zu decken? Muss es Fleisch sein, oder zählt auch Geflügel. Eigentlich möchte ich mit der Zeit auf alle toten Tiere verzichten. 
Kann man das nicht doch den erhöhten Konsum von Hülsenfrüchten ausgleichen?

----------


## StefanD.

Hallo .., 
es gibt einige dieser Listen wo gezeigt wird das Obst und Gemüse halt kein Vitamin B12 enthält.  Lebensmittel | DocMedicus Vitalstofflexikon 
Nun es gibt zwar noch Vitamin B12 Analoga dieses Vitamin B12 gleicht bzw. ähnelt aber nur in der Bauweise dem Vitamin B12 kann seine Funktion aber nicht erfüllen und kann sogar schädlich sein. (vitaminb12.de/analoga/).
Nun wir brauchen als Erwachsene 3 µg/Tag Schwangere und Stillende Mütter ca. 4 µg/Tag (siehe auch Link). Der Körper kann bis zu  2000- 4000µg Vitamin speichern. 
Wenn man sich vegan ernährt sind auch die Speicher irgendwann leer .und dann muss man sich halt ausrechnen wie hoch der Bedarf z.B. in der Woche ist bei 3 µg Vitamin B12 täglich.   
Was den Eisengehalt angeht gibt es genügend Lebensmittel wie z.B. getrocknete Pfirsiche, Linsen, Weizenkleie,getrocknete Petersilie usw. die einen guten Eisengehalt haben. Da sollte es im Normalfall keine Probleme geben! 
Gruss StefanD.

----------


## gisie63

Hallo,  

> Ich dachte immer, wenn man Vegetarier ist, dann droht einem Eisenmangel. An B 12 habe ich nicht gedacht.

 Bei einem B12 Mangel kann der Körper Eisen aus der Nahrung nicht mehr aufnehmen, bzw. nicht richtig aufnehmen. Daher kommt es in Folge dann auch zu einem Eisenmangel.  

> Reicht Zwei Mal Fleisch in der Woche aus um den B 12 - Bedarf zu decken?

  Reicht aus!  

> Muss es Fleisch sein, oder zählt auch Geflügel.

  Eigentlich ist damit "rotes Fleisch" gemeint. Geflügel zählt ja zu weißem Fleisch. Hier ist der Eiweißanteil besonders verträglich bzw. für uns Menschen gut zu verarbeiten.   

> Kann man das nicht doch den erhöhten Konsum von Hülsenfrüchten ausgleichen?

  Durch den Verzehr von Hülsenfrüchten kann man den Bedarf an Eiweiß, B12 und Eisen nur bedingt ausgleichen. Die Menge die man verzehren müsste ist schon deutlich höher wie man im Regelfall zu sich nimmt. Auch müsste man dann täglich davon viel essen, das tut ja auch nicht jedem gut (Blähungen).
LG gisie

----------


## StefanD.

Hallo..,   

> Durch den Verzehr von *Hülsenfrüchten kann man den Bedarf* an Eiweiß, *B12* und Eisen nur *bedingt ausgleichen.*

 Nun dazu  schreibt nicht nur PETA * 
Leider enthalten pflanzliche Lebensmittel kein Vitamin B12.* Vitamin B12  wird weder von Tieren noch von Pflanzen produziert. Es wird nur von  Mikroorganismen wie Bakterien und Algen hergestellt. Vitamin B12 ist ein  essenzielles Vitamin und kann vom menschlichen Organismus nicht  hergestellt werden. *Es herrschen immer noch verwirrende Informationen  vor, dass Vitamin B12 in Sauerkraut, Bierhefe oder Algen enthalten sei. * Das stimmt zwar, doch die darin enthaltene Form von Vitamin B12 kann von  unserem Körper nicht verwertet werden (Analoga).   *Quelle Vitamin B12-Versorgung bei veganer Ernährung: So geht*

----------


## Chrimos

Naja, ob *Sauerkraut, Bierhefe oder Algen* wirklich nicht helfen ist nicht bewiesen. Es ist umstritten, aber es gibt keinerlei Studien, die das eine noch das andere beweisen.

----------


## zabaione

Vorsicht, hier muss zwischen den Formen der vegetarischen Ernährung unterschieden werden. Wenn weiterhin tierische Produkte(Milch,Käse,Eier,Quark etc.) verzehrt werden und nur auf Fleisch verzichtet wird, dann ist die Gefahr eines B12-´Mangels meines Wissens nach geringer. Für Veganer ist das Thema also noch mal wichtiger als für (Ovo-Lacto-)Vegetarier. Trotzdem müssen auch Vegetarier speziell auf die B12-Werte achten, besonders weil man einen Mangel oft nicht sofort bemerkt (http://www.vitaminexpress.org/de/vitamin-b12 ) und gegebenenfalls auf B12 Präparate zurückgreifen, die liegen inzwischen in verschiedener Form vor, zum Besipiel als Lutschtabletten.

----------


## hustikuss

bei meiner Freundin war der Wert so krass niedrig, dass die Ärztin fast umgekippt ist. Ist vielleicht echt besser, wenn man da ein wenig Rücksicht drauf macht.

----------


## Juliakowa

Ich ernähre mich vegan und meine meine Werte sind gut. Ich hatte bisher noch keinen Vitamin B12 Mangel. Ich lutsche 2x die Woche 1000er Methlycobalamin und habe eine B12 Zahncreme von Sante mit B12.

----------


## StefanD.

Evtl. noch ein Wort zu dem Thema. Wir können Vitamine auch in der Leber speichern für eine gewisse Zeit darum fällt ein Mangel nicht umgehend auf! Es gibt Studien zum Thema  Vitamin B12 Mangel | Dr. Schweikart 
Also wäre es schon wichtig das man als Veganer das Vitamin B12 auf andere Weise holt ob das Multivitaminsaft oder Lutschbonbons odgl. sind ist dabei egal.

----------


## Nina91

Eine Vitamin B12 Substitution sollte bei Vegetariern erfolgen, aber bei guter Gesundheit und regelmäßigem Genuss von Milch und Eiern reicht eine geringfügige Substitution. Da die Leber B12 sspeichert zB eine Tablette pro Woche mit 100 µg

----------


## Juliakowa

Vegetarier brauchen sich keine Sorgen über einen Mangel machen. Milch und Eier enthalten B12. Ich denke mal eine Substitution wäre da zu viel des Guten.  
In Ergänzung zu StefanD. gibt's auch hier noch hilfreiche Studien zum Vitamin B12 Mangel - vor allem für Veganer. Beim Multivitaminsaft bin ich mir unsicher, ob das wirklich funktioniert. Weil das Vitamin 12 ja im Mund unter der Zunge aufgenommen wird. Wenn man den Saft schnell trinkt, ist das B12 schnell im Magen und kann nicht mehr genutzt werden. Man müsste also den Saft erst im Mund umher spülen.

----------


## EdithMueller

Vitamin B12 war früher in mehr Lebensmitteln, weil diese quasi mit Erde verunreinigt waren und so mit den Bakterien in Kontakt kamen. Heute ist der Boden durch die landwirtschaftliche Bestellung oft stark verändert, die Feldfrüchte werden gereinigt. Und in Fleisch ist es, weil es dem Tierfutter beigemischt wird - nicht, weil Fleisch das gesündere Nahrungsmittel ist. 
Vegatariern wird geraten, Vitamin B12-Tabletten zu nehmen oder damit angereicherte Produkte zu verwenden. Allerdings kann die Leber einen großen Vorrat speichern - man bekommt also nicht sofort einen Mangel.

----------


## MatthiasBmann

Ich habe mich nun auch entschlossen vorerst vegan zu lesen. Habe zum Vitamin B12 Mangel einen interessanten Blog-Artikel gelesen: Werde meine Werte aber auch nach ein paar Wochen mal vom Arzt checken lassen.

----------


## Clemens Hermann

Hi belarami, 
ja man sollte dann ein Nahrungsergänzungsmittel für B12 nehmen. Ansonsten gibt es nichts was man nicht mit einer vegan oder vegetarischen Ernährung reinbekommt. Die Ergänzungen sind aber nicht weiter schädlich oder sonst der gleichen, wenn man keinen Billigkram holt. :-) 
MfG

----------


## LadyOpal

Eine Freundin von mir ist Veganerin und die supplementiert neben Vitamin-B12 auch andere Sachen. Ist nun mal nicht einfach, als Veganer einen ausgewogenen Nährstoffhaushalt zu bewahren. Als Vegetarier sollte dies aber durchaus möglich sein.

----------


## PaulinaH

Nicht nur B12 Mangel kommt dadurch zu Stande sondern auch Zink, was auch sehr wichtig für unseren Körper ist. Was man dann auch zu sich nehmen sollte wenn man sich endscheidet so zu ernähren.

----------


## Clemens Hermann

Hi belarami, 
es ist definitiv die bessere Entscheidung Fleisch wegzulassen. Normalerweise haben auch Pflanzen genug B12. Durch die ganzen Pestizide und die chemischen Behandlungen geht es aber meist verloren. Deshalb die Nahrungsergänzung. :-)

----------

